# Netflix app not retaining place in paused show after turning off tv and resuming next day



## linkysys (Dec 4, 2020)

The Netflix app (v 8.0.0 build 3642) on the Tivo Stream 4k is advancing shows even after it is paused and shut down. The next time I attempt to resume a show, it has advanced, sometimes more than one episode. The episodes on the list show a solid bar as if they have been fully watched. I have had entire series complete over night and appear in my "watch again list". This is not due to other account holders. If I shut off the TV for one minute, and then try resuming the same show, it will have noticeably advanced.

Another odd thing I have noticed is that the on/off button on the TS4k remote will restart a Netflix show which has been paused. I can see this behavior just before the TV turns off. I suspect the on/off button is simultaneously turning off the tv and restarting the Netflix show on the TS4k. Has anyone else experienced this?

From the TS4k "About" menu--
Version: 9
Android security patch level: September 5, 2020
Kernel version: 
4.9.113
#1 Fri Oct 30 14:33:07 CST 2020
Build:
PI.5063 release-keys
Tivo Stream 4k SW Version: V9.0-4.2.0

I attempted to deleted the cache in the app, force stop, the whole nine yards. I also went on Google Play and uninstalled/reinstalled the app. I unplugged the Tivo Stream 4k and did a cold reboot. I attempted resetting the remote back to defaults and repairing it. (It is also paired to a Samsung UN65HU9000 TV and works correctly.) I am assuming that having the on/off button mapped to play/resume on the Netflix app is a bug. Only the select button in the center of the ring should be able to control pause/play.

I did not have this issue previously. One day the remote stopped working, possibly after a firmware update. After repairing, I have experienced this issue. I did find at least one other user with the same issue:

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Tivo/comments/jk2ph7


----------

